# RELEASED!!! - TrackSkull - Head and Joystick Motion Capture for Animated Props



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm proud to present 'TrackSkull' to the public.

First off... Thank you to all of my beta testers, I couldn't have done it without you (especially you, Brad)!

This application was originally written to allow someone to use their own head and a joystick to record routines for use in VSA. It has since morphed to what you see below (including "LIVE" puppet mode for your Props.)...

*Features:*
•Head Tracking via TrackIR Camera
•Joystick Support (3 Axis and 3 Buttons) *DirectX 9 or greater required.
•Endurance RC Analog Reader

•3 levels of filtering of Camera and/or Joystick
-----◦Allowing for easier centering and control
•Smoothing algorithm

•Feedback:
----- ◦"Real-time" on screen feedback of captured motion
---------- ‣Head Tracking represented by 3D Cube
---------- ‣Joystick represented by sliders and indicators
----- ◦"Real-time" Puppet mode for output to a servo controller:
---------- ‣Control a 3-Axis Skull, Lighting, or other props.
•Recording of Inputs at 30 fps (frames per second)
-----◦Puppet Mode and OnScreen feedback available while recording

•The following controller types are supported
-----◦miniSSC
-----◦SV203
-----◦Parallax
-----◦Pololu
-----◦SSC32
-----◦DMX 8bit (such as Medusa DMX board)
-----◦DMX 16bit {Not available yet}

•Music (WAV, MP3, MIDI) playing while recording to help sync movements.
•Export recording for use in Brookshire's Visual Show Automation.

*Overview:*









*Screenshot:*









*Explanation of Main Screen:*









*Soon to Come:*
Video Demos

For a full list of features, screenshots, and to download / register, visit: MonkeyBasic - TrackSkull

Thanks!

----------------------------------
*08/24.2009 - UPDATE:
0.5.0.1 - Bug fixes
Fixed replay of joystick
Fixed time / frame display in bottom status bar*


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

This looks so cool! can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

um...boy do i feel stupid....you lost me....but then i've always been a hands on learner...maybe you can help me by posting a demo.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'll give it a whirl!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> um...boy do i feel stupid....you lost me....but then i've always been a hands on learner...maybe you can help me by posting a demo.


In summary. You can record your own head movement and the movement of a joystick. This recording can then control any servo based prop. Most common is a 3-Axis skull. You can also control the prop directly without recording, this is known as Puppet mode.

Make sense?


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

the site will not load for me, Is it down ?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Try again. It is working for me.


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

So, if you don't have the TrackIR camera, can you just use a joystick to control everything? Interesting stuff!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by 'everything' but you can record the movements (upto 3 axis) and 3 buttons of the joystick. You can use the output to control whatever you would like.

Let me know if you have any questions!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

What do the buttons on the joystick control?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> What do the buttons on the joystick control?


You set 2 position values for a button, pressed and default. This could be used to control a relay or a servo that you just want to go between only 2 positions.


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

I have tried trackskull and it works well. A couple of questions, first the "live" on screen playback is not working and two, after recording it does not play back.
Any thoughts.
Thanks Rick


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

scary rick said:


> I have tried trackskull and it works well. A couple of questions, first the "live" on screen playback is not working and two, after recording it does not play back.
> Any thoughts.
> Thanks Rick


Hi Rick, can you give me a little more info...
What are you using for hardware? TrackIR camera? Joystick?
Are you using Puppet mode?
Can you export to VSA?
What happens when you hit the replay button, anything?


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

I am using a joystick in puppet mode. I have not tried to export to VSA. The servos work when connected but no replay when I record and the gray cube does not "track".
Thanks Rick


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Rick,

I just uploaded a new version http://www.monkeybasic.com/TrackSkull.msi

This will fix the on-screen feedback. The grey cube only moves with the TrackIR camera.

Let me know how you make out. Hope you enjoy!

Nelson


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Oops... here is a small update 

*08/24.2009 - UPDATE:
0.5.0.1 - Bug fixes
Fixed replay of joystick
Fixed time / frame display in bottom status bar*


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

Great thanks, I will try it and let you know!


----------



## MonsterMatt (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm having problems with TrackSkull and a TrackIR 5. When I try to run TrackSkull with the camera plugged in I just the the splash screen and TrackSkull stalls and slowly eats up my system memory. If I unplug the camera TrackSkull starts up instantly.

Please help.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi MonsterMatt, sorry you are having trouble. Send me an email on this: nelson {AT} monkeybasic {dot} com

We don't need to bother this ppl on this board with tech support.

Thanks!


----------

